# Winter Fishing Clothes



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

I have a conundrum.

I really enjoying fishing, and while i've owned the yak for 2 seasons, i really only took to things this summer. My challenge is, i really don't like water, and more so, i don't like cold water. I also have a strong disliking to sand.

So i'm looking to insulate myself. What do people use?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Kokatat paddle pants http://kokatat.com/products/bibs-and-pa ... men-1.html
They're basically the bottom half of a dry-suit. Thermals and trackies and socks underneath, crocs over the top. A synthetic jumper (if that's a bit bulky for paddling, maybe a pair of thermal shirts will do) and a sprayjacket with neoprene waist, cuffs and collar on top. I find Frillneck hats work in the cold as well as summer. You'll be paddling in comfort all winter  http://paddlesports.com.au/ sell Kokatat, you can get them fitted with a waterproof zip which is essential if you stay hydrated on long trips.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Lovig dry pants from SLH are another alternative to koatats http://slhobie.com.au/gear/apparel/556-lovig-kayak-fishing-dry-pants
Neck gaiter http://slhobie.com.au/gear/apparel/458-smartwool-merino-neck-gaitor
Frill neck cap http://slhobie.com.au/gear/apparel/114-frillneck-urban-turban-caps

Fingerless sailing or cycling gloves

Do not wear any cotton you will freeze if it gets wet. Use synthetic or wool, Merino if possible. A good water proof jacket with warm layers under is better and safer than a heavy outer jacket.

Any outer jackets need to go under a PFD not over it, otherwise it will encumber you if you end up in the water.

I carry a spare warm top, for emergencies in case I do get a dunking and need to dry out


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Huh, cold water? ;-)


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Con, from another Southern Ocean paddler...

Smartarse!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Con switches from SPF 30 to 40 in Winter


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Fsck said:


> I have a conundrum.
> 
> I really enjoying fishing, and while i've owned the yak for 2 seasons, i really only took to things this summer. My challenge is, i really don't like water, and more so, i don't like cold water. I also have a strong disliking to sand.
> 
> So i'm looking to insulate myself. What do people use?


Ben. I have just purchased lovig drypants and will let you know how they go. I also wear spray jacket wool socks and beanie. Thermals under neath. Fingerless gloves. Staying dry at launch is important. 
Happy winter fishing.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Layers and keeping dry is the key
Go for lots of layers as it gets colder (rather than one thick jumper etc)
Man-made smart fabrics are superior to most natural material as well as they wick moisture away and stay warm even when wet
(fleece gnerally better than wool, polypropolene generally better than cotton etc)


----------



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

do the dry pants fill up with water if you capsize?Ive been wearing my wetsuit with boots,its full length with just the singlet type top I wear my thermals under this so far haven't been to cold but will be looking at all your ideas.the wetsuit I still get a wet bum but quickly warms up.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

There's a really wide neoprene waist band at the top. I've worn them playing around in waves, capsizing going out again catching capsizing etc and after quite a few tumbles I ended up with about a sock-full of water in each leg


----------



## shaddy (Apr 7, 2014)

might have to look into getting some in the future anything to keep warm Tassie can turn on the cold when it wants.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

I've waded up whitewater rocks in my Lovigs, only time you get any damp in them is if the waist isn't done up properly and then its only a trickle. Water pressure on the outside of the leg holds them against the leg when submerged so there is no pressure pushing water in. So no they dont fill up, and unlike waders the elastic means when you renter they wont act like a drift chute


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

I got my lovig drypants today and tested them tonight. Sea was quite rough and my first attempt at launching had to be abandoned as the yak was been tossed around too much. I was dry though. Packed up and headed for somerton SLSC where the beach is shallower and i was able to walk past the white water and launch. The seat was wet but the dry pants worked a treat. I had to wear larger sandals though to allow for bulk in the socks on the dry pants and socks under the dry pants. I did a fair bit of pedaling and built up a bit of a sweat under my jacket but with trackies and socks under the dry pants I was surprised how comfy and dry I was. I would love to say they improved my fishing. I was chasing snapper but didn't even get a run. Landing was a breeze too. As I got to shallow water where the breakers are worst i hopped out and walked the yak in. Dry as a bone. Dry pants are one of those items i should have got way earlier than now. I can recommend them.


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Will certainly buy some dry pants but will try to make do with my existing gear for the upper half before committing to yak/water specific stuffs. Will update this thread when i've taken the pants out.

Now just need to work out which pfd, marine radio, evo 465 or profisha (475 or 525), sounder (including where and how to mount) and if i should purchase a braumeister 20.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2014)

I got this in the post last week off ebay and I'm impressed with it for the price of less than $5 delivered. If it had a brand label they would probably sell for $20+ at the shops.
If you need more cash for your yakking habit, put it on and head for the nearest bank...

Thermal Fleece 6 in 1 Balaclava Hood


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Fsck said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Will certainly buy some dry pants and but will try to make do with my existing gear for the upper half before committing to yak/water specific stuffs. Will update this thread when i've taken the pants out.
> 
> Now just need to work out which pfd, marine radio, evo 465 or profisha (475 or 525), sounder (including where and how to mount) and if i should purchase a braumeister 20.


sounds great!
I got a GME late last year in a 5Watt....all I can say is it does exactly as you expect to do...the repeaters are hard to hit with lower watts....highly recommend the 5watt models
Ive been reading this thread and talking to a kokatat dealer and will be purchasing a dry pant model with socks and zipper for when nature calls for under $270 delivered....thanks Neil and Chris for the advice....

good luck with your decision...


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

How do you take a leak with dry pants on a yak that you cant stand or kneel in. In the neoprene shorts I use to just slip em down and do it bed pan style. but your arse gets wet on the seat. Didn't matter before, but not good if you are them gonna pull dry pants back up. How do you use a fly if you are still sitting down?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

On the kokatats the optional fly is horizontal and about the right height. On the Hobie I use the drive well, on the previous yak I sat side saddle and went over the side.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I've found "Peak UK" kayaking clothes.

These are AWESOME 8)

Like amazing. I'd recommend them every time. Designed for kayaking.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

laneends said:


> How do you take a leak with dry pants on a yak that you cant stand or kneel in. In the neoprene shorts I use to just slip em down and do it bed pan style. but your arse gets wet on the seat. Didn't matter before, but not good if you are them gonna pull dry pants back up. How do you use a fly if you are still sitting down?


On a stealth you normally carry a sponge etc....lift and slide onto the rear day hatch...flop it out and piss into bucket seat or wide mouth bass....empty over board or sponge out then rinse with saltwater....then slide forward back in bucket and away you go...zimmmple


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I'll try and wait til I have my own to practice that, Baggs :lol:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahaha feel free to piss on my kayak this sunday if the wind holds out.....just after lunch seems like there is a hole shot...then it ramps up again....hope you like getting wet...tides have been 2.7m and that means no beach....only happens so often a year....lots of wind.....I wont be going in...ill cook the snags and watch hehehehehh


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Fsck said:


> ...snip... and if i should purchase a braumeister 20.


Definately!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I got a length of flexible tube for pissing. Its a real beauty.

Doubles as a snorkel.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

jbonez said:


> I got a length of flexible tube for pissing. Its a real beauty.
> 
> Doubles as a snorkel.


Same here - but how did you learn to breathe through it?


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

There is definitely something about self draining yaks. Good luck Sunday.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

spork said:


> jbonez said:
> 
> 
> > I got a length of flexible tube for pissing. Its a real beauty.
> ...


step 1 - put it in your mouth
step 2 - gag
step 3 - wash it
step 4 - put it in your mouth
step 5 - breath


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

anselmo said:


> spork said:
> 
> 
> > jbonez said:
> ...


Heheheheheheheheeh


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Add another 1 to the Lovig list. Took ownership of a pair today.

I'm about a 33" waist with short legs & contrary to the sizing on the SLH website, a Small size is perfect for me even with a shirt & fleece layer tucked inside the waistband. Not at all constrictive.

As Geoff states i'll need to up the size of my footwear but I'm looking forward to fishing the winter season with a pair of these in my arsenal.

Looking at the invoice it indicates the were dispatched by Josh Holmes so i hope some of his Mojo came with them


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Murphysegg said:


> Add another 1 to the Lovig list. Took ownership of a pair today.
> 
> I'm about a 33" waist with short legs & contrary to the sizing on the SLH website, a Small size is perfect for me even with a shirt & fleece layer tucked inside the waistband. Not at all constrictive.
> 
> ...


Dont tuck your tops inside waist band. If you get a good soaking it will wick its way down until you get a wet bum.

To keep warm wear thermals and/or trackies under rather than just regular pants.

With Lovigs, thick socks and neoprene booties feels like I'm wearing PJs and slippers they are that comfy. Though with a chilly wind wet booties act like evaporative coolers rather than intended wet wetsuit warmers as they they are insulated from skin, so may look into free draining shoes to see if thats any better


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Firstly, thanks for all the suggestions. Some pretty cool looking kit out there.

In the end, i purchased the lovigs. Based on the guidance, grabbed the mediums and they fit well enough. Used em the once so far and no wukkas.

Also put down a deposit on a new stealth profisha 475 today. Chasing chuna in summer i hope.


----------

